# SO GTA V retail requires a 5GB day 1 update. Rockstar, are you f**king kidding me!??



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

So I'm still waiting for my retail copy of GTA V (Thanks a lot, GamesTheShop), and now i'm hearing at forums, that even after taking ages, R* is NOT delivering the whole game in the retail box, but instead it has a mandatory 5GB patch! *support.rockstargames.com/hc/commu...203273778-gta-v-pc-retail-day-one-patch-size-. So, after selling millons of copies, R* couldn't fork up the cash for a 8th Dvd to include the patch!? Also, users are reporting that the rockstar warehouse bullsh*t that ships with the game is downloading the patch at an avg of 30-40 kbps- and pausing every minute or so. We can only guess what the condition in India may be.

Now my problem is, I don't have a connection at home (where my main pc is) doesn't have a good enough connection to actually download the patch (And I'm sure as hell not going to stay up all night clicking pause and resume) so I'm looking for another way to download the patch. So far the possibilities I've thought about are-

1. Downloading the retail preload torrent , and activating it with my serial
2. Install the game on my laptop, then downloading the patch with my college WiFi, go back home, install in the main PC, overwrite the files with files from my laptop.

What do you guys think? Can any of these two possibly work??


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2015)

1st option should work


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

This is ridiculous! Lets hope rockstar fixes the issue by 17th and we have good speeds atleast.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

And I thought only Ubisoft used to do that.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> This is ridiculous! Lets hope rockstar fixes the issue by 17th and we have good speeds atleast.


Yeah... Guess should've gone with steam. When is your delivery date btw? Mine is 21st-just ridiculous!


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Yeah... Guess should've gone with steam. When is your delivery date btw? Mine is 21st-just ridiculous!


Can't find it on GTS. It shows in progress nothing else.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazon is showing 21st... Actually I initially ordered from Flipkart... But it glitched out and started showing delivery at 2017  so I went ahead and ordered it through amazon as well. Where do you live, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

And this is why I prefer Steam for anything. No problems in downloading and patching, flawless.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

But the 60gb download....


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Amazon is showing 21st... Actually I initially ordered from Flipkart... But it glitched out and started showing delivery at 2017  so I went ahead and ordered it through amazon as well. Where do you live, if you don't mind me asking?


Mumbai. I ordered from gts and it shows 17 as release date.  I just hope it will reach to me on 18!


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

I dunno why exactly I pre ordered if the game reaches me almost a week late . Also, the copies should already be in India; don't know what gts is doing


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> But the 60gb download....



Thats the price you have to pay for good service. You can't get everything you want.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah.. I guess. Can't download through steam though... It slows the whole network down at my hostel... And after a while, I always get kicked out


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

Exactly! The whole point of preordering is to get the game as soon as it is released.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Yeah.. I guess. Can't download through steam though... It slows the whole network down at my hostel... And after a while, I always get kicked out



You can always set the bandwidth limit from settings I guess.


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 15, 2015)

Rockstar policy: " Buy the game... then F**K OFF!"


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Rockstar policy: " Buy the game... then F**K OFF!"



This is nearly every dev mantra.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

If anyone finds out a link to the torrent or something please post. So i can have it ready by the time my game arrives. Or do we need to download using r* installer only?


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

Wouldn't a torrent link be removed?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Wouldn't a torrent link be removed?



Removed & banned also.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

jRay pm me


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh and happy Bengali new year everyone


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 17, 2015)

Update... Today both Flipkart and gts dispatched my order... Guess now it'll be a race to see who wins  

Also, I downloaded a torrent for the retail preload... And rockstar recognized and updated me with the exe... So I guess it'll work


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice. I didn't download the preload. Lets see what happens. GTS still didn't ship it. Hope it does soon.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Apr 17, 2015)

Guys, its quite sad that DRM has to reach a point where piracy is the easy way out. Let's try to find a way out for the TS...

  [MENTION=127228]Confused_user[/MENTION] : 

The best way would be to get in touch with a Wifi cyber cafe, and use ultrasurf as adviced here: *support.rockstargames.com/hc/commu...wnload-For-5gb-Day-One-PC-Patch-GTA-V-?page=2

Second alternative would be to delete the problematic file (keep a backup) that some are claiming increases their speed after deletion.

Thirdly, try this link: Index of /sjaak327_mirror/ (I have no idea if it works or not, but this was found on GTA forums.)


But, if you're thinking about torrent, it should exist first of all. A clean torrent, I have no idea if it exists.

Or you can get in touch with your city's gamers and download once for all of you guys. BTW where the hell is this Steelport? India or abroad, I never heard of it.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 17, 2015)

Clean torrents exist. There were a lot of websites that allowed the game to be preloaded using a official torrent... They're still up.

Steelport is the city saints row 3 is set in


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2015)

Installed GTA V. Download completed without any issues. Had a connection reset once but other than that it was smooth. Getting 220+kbps on my 2mbps connection.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Apr 19, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Steelport is the city saints row 3 is set in


LOL  Got to play Saints Row 3 I guess.

Anyways, I've started talking with my wallet. The moment I detect any BS by a company, I won't purchase the game. Simple. I didn't get Tomb Raider (new one) either.

EA is one such company which learnt the lesson a hard way, but they're still not ending it. Same for Ubisoft. Making users download huge amounts over internet while falsely claiming the game's internet requirements as "256 kbps connection", making things difficult for users, hiding pre release editions from press review, individual tracking DRM, etc, etc. They've done it all. In an ugly way.

The ugliest was Microsoft's Games for Windows Live or something while installing GTA 4.
I fell in a loop of updating again and again. I updated 4-5 times, but it never let me start the game.
Because Games for Windows live had some bug. I ran GTA IV on probably the 6th or 7th day of my purchase.

So why should I purchase GTA 5? You companies can't make me a customer by giving me problems.
I'd rather play at the shops, where shopkeepers arrange these games anyhow and we just enjoy. They might pirate but that's hardly my business, isn't it?


Now, this game can be renamed *Grand Theft (of) Data 5GB*.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy to report that it downloaded at avg 700 kbps. Game seems to have a little memory issues though.... Nkticable stuttering on 4gb ram


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Happy to report that it downloaded at avg 700 kbps. Game seems to have a little memory issues though.... *Nkticable* stuttering on 4gb ram




I suppose this is noticeable?


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah... Autocorrect...


----------



## Samarth 619 (Apr 20, 2015)

Guys, check out my new wallpaper against this unnecessary wastage of 5GB data and DRM....

There's nothing wrong in what I did below... considering the trouble I got while installing GTA IV.

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/Anti%20DRM_zpsx62z2ags.jpg


----------

